# TUG Timeshare Marketplace breaks $38 Million in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2018)

Broke 38k earlier this week!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


you can also see the new homepages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resales

https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals


----------



## Panina (Aug 5, 2018)

Tug has saved so many lots of money from the marketplace to the bargain section to recinding developer purchases to buying resale. Tug is Priceless.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2018)

yes we are closing in on 10million in confirmed rescissions here on the forum in a separate thread!

only need a few more folks to post what they saved to cross that threshold!


----------

